# Firmware Build v9.0 2018.51.15 bac56ec (2/12/2019)



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

It looks like The Netherlands has their own version of the Nevada Unicorn. New SW this afternoon 51.15 updated on the same car VIN200XXX that had the 51.10.1. The car's odometer now reads 833.


----------



## Jan Groenen (Jan 27, 2019)

Is correct mine (Netherlands) updated yesterday evening from 51.10.1 to 51.15 but I could not really find any changed release notes?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Jan Groenen said:


> Is correct mine (Netherlands) updated yesterday evening from 51.10.1 to 51.15 but I could not really find any changed release notes?


You can get to the release notes by tapping the 'T', then toward the bottom of the car info screen is 'release notes'.


----------



## Jan Groenen (Jan 27, 2019)

But they did not change from the last release notes....


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

If you have time or would like to share any of those release notes. Neither of these versions of SW have ever been seen or used in the US. Thanks.


----------



## Jan Groenen (Jan 27, 2019)




----------

